# RIP CHARLIE



## haggisbasher (Jun 16, 2009)

For the last few weeks my boy charlie was sick i had him at the vets a few times and was given antibiotics for a chest infection which he never recovered from. 
Yesterday after work i went home and charlie was not in great condition that i decided it would be best to put him to sleep and stop his suffering but when i went to check on him later on in the evening he was gone.
I have 5 other rats but Charlie was my only boy and the first rat i have lost.
we miss you


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I just put my lizard to sleep less than an hour ago.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

RIP Charlie! I bet your girls will miss him very much.


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

awww im so sorry about your loss... :'(


----------

